# Best Apps for Android Tablet Use?



## restinbeast (Aug 9, 2011)

This is my first android tablet. I am curious if anyone has opinions on what apps are best optimized for use on a tablet.

I am particularly interested to hear if there are any really good home launcher replacements.

Thanks


----------



## cmotion (Jul 13, 2011)

As far as home launchers go, ADW EX seems pretty good. Haven't messed around with it too much myself but I've heard good things and seen some cool set-ups in screen shot posts.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## patis11 (Jan 10, 2012)

Hmmm...

wifi tether (for your android phone) http://code.google.c.../downloads/list
vm heap tool
sd booster
sd tools
wifi analyzer (for those who are still blaming that their wifi issues is soley on the prime and not their own internet/router setup)
antutu benchmark (just so that you can feel good that your prime outshines the rest)
antutu cpu master (just to feel good that the clock speed _shows_ that it "could" go all the way to 1600mhz)....damn locked bootloader.
root explorer
aTorrent
drippler transformer
voodoo OTA root keeper
hulu plus (thanks to Vgeezy) Modhuluplusapk: http://db.tt/JUrLeRRb
Chrome beta 
.......
.........


----------



## mkjellgren (Jun 18, 2011)

patis11 said:


> antutu cpu master (just to feel good that the clock speed _shows_ that it "could" go all the way to 1600mhz)....damn locked bootloader.


It CAN go all the way up to 1.6...on all 4 cores none the less, just takes a little work...

Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


----------



## patis11 (Jan 10, 2012)

mkjellgren said:


> It CAN go all the way up to 1.6...on all 4 cores none the less, just takes a little work...
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


I might have to ask you later on how. I'm waiting now for my Prime to get back to me, since I sent it out to ASUS via RMA for repair....


----------



## MR H3LLMAN (Oct 20, 2011)

mkjellgren said:


> It CAN go all the way up to 1.6...on all 4 cores none the less, just takes a little work...
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


Just to throw this out there, SetCPU does show it clocked at 1.6 and allows you to change your operating frequencies as well as set profiles such as screen off, chargin battery


----------



## Col. Kernel (Nov 20, 2011)

SPB Shell 3D absolutely rocks on this tablet.

It can be a bit slow to load from time to time, but it's very smooth and extremely flexible, allowing up to 16 home screens. It also comes with a bunch of very cool widgets designed for it.

It's pricey at $15, but you can see a nice demo on You Tube.


----------



## GatorsUF (Oct 14, 2011)

What did you set your vmheap to? Mine says current 256m but the max the vmheap tool can set is 48m....

Sent from my Transformer Prime TF201 using RootzWiki


----------



## MR H3LLMAN (Oct 20, 2011)

GatorsUF said:


> What did you set your vmheap to? Mine says current 256m but the max the vmheap tool can set is 48m....
> 
> Sent from my Transformer Prime TF201 using RootzWiki


Yeah I need to go check that actually. Just realized I installed and saw the same thing but haven't checked to see where its at now...

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------

